# Stan Rogers



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've long been a fan of this late great Canadian singer / songwriter but in recent months I've become even more awed by his music.

This song is often called Canada's second national anthem.

Beautiful.

Northwest Passage
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TVY8LoM47xI


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I like it .

I've not heard that version of it before , I have listened to Watermelon Slim's cover of it though .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've enjoyed Barret's Privateers for many years, and only recently dug a little deeper.

Another great tune is The Mary Ellen Carter.

Inspiring stuff.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

this one has always been my favourite......... https://youtu.be/xBudJA4COQc


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As good as it gets. I've listened to him for years.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Americans and their appreciation for murder ballads exposed me to this. However, to many it seems to be the only Stan Rogers tune they know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQSEn-SZzpM


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This Stan Rogers recording had me laughing this morning. 

So true and so ahead of its time

[video=youtube;rsDkmVo2fg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsDkmVo2fg4[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stan was gone before I got to appreciate his contributions to Canadian culture. Have heard loads of his music hanging around celtic & folk festivals. When I was a drinker I was prone to joining in with the other imbibers late at night, after hours sessions, bellowing Barrett's Privateers, but it was his less raucous songs I preferred to hear. The man was a true national treasure. I've heard Garnet Rogers a few times, he too is a gem.

Co-incidentally, a high school aged guitar student of mine asked me last week if I'd ever heard of Stan Rogers. He was completely blown away by his music. Yup, it defies time and age and style and just is.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one always gets me going.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fT-aEcPgkuA


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I've long been a fan of this late great Canadian singer / songwriter but in recent months I've become even more awed by his music.
> 
> This song is often called Canada's second national anthem.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. Amen.

I've known Stan's music since childhood and have always loved that song. That song reminds me very much of my youngest years in Nova Scotia -- bonfires in the back yard with the neighbors, the adults drinking Schooner from stubbies, the kids running around writing our names in the air with glowing sticks, and everyone signing along to Stan Rogers blaring from the speakers pointed out the veranda window in to the backyard.

This one is does it for me every time:

[video=youtube;vo1IvV6qAWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo1IvV6qAWY[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The father of my best buddy growing up was from Glace Bay, NS. He was a Navy man and he used to tell us that they used to spend a lot of time singing to make the long days and nights go by. After a few beer on a Saturday night he'd often sing to us and Hank Snow's "I've Been Everywhere", Johnny Horton's "Sink The Bismarck" and Stan Rogers' "Barrett's Privateers" were always my favorites. Good times.

Years later I spent a year or two at STFX drinking a lot of beer and sleeping through class and that's when I learned all of the words to Barrentt's Privateers. Again, good times.

A little off topic...well, maybe not....went to see Steve Hill (see the "One Man Band" thread) last night at a small venue close by and it turns out Nathan Rogers, Stan's son, is playing there tomorrow night. Might get a sitter and take the wife out for an evening of live music.

[video=youtube;AJqhiJZY_IQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJqhiJZY_IQ[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm encouraged to see all these posts. Some how it's comforting to know that Stan is still remembered fondly.

When I arrved at work just now this was on my desk.

I expect to be watching it this evening.



(still have to use photobucket, can't upload photos directly).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I'm encouraged to see all these posts. Some how it's comforting to know that Stan is still remembered fondly.
> 
> When I arrved at work just now this was on my desk.
> 
> ...


I'll have to go out and get that. 
side note.......never could upload pictures directly


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'll have to go out and get that.
> side note.......never could upload pictures directly


If you like Stan, yes, you should order this DVD. The version of Northwest Passage is the best I've heard.

He really takes liberties with time, lots of cool rubato sections, and a passionate performance.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thread! I love Stan Rogers, grew up with his music through my dad and his brothers and sisters. I have an uncle that can sing and play a moving version of The Mary Ellen Carter, loved hearing him do it as a kid and would always request it. As a teen I was obsessed with Harris And The Mare, loved the melody and guitar work, as well as the lyrics and songwriting.

I recently found a couple Rogers albums on vinyl, they sound amazing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It may be my personal form of mental illness, but when songs burrow into my brain like these ones seem to be doing, often the only way to clean my mind up is to learn the songs.

I'm going to a friends house on the weekend to start a little recording project. I plan on recording two songs, both a capella and I'll overdub the harmony vocals.

I hope to be done before the end of the year.


----------



## charcbait (Mar 4, 2011)

Knowing me, you'd think I was pretty normal guy...and I am. But the Mary Ellen Carter makes me cry. Yeah, it's one of those few songs that gets me all choked up, whether I'm listening to it or playing it. That can be embarrassing. We've all had tough times in life, and to "rise again" takes a surge of emotional strength--I guess it's that wave of emotion, incited by the lyrics, that washes over me. That lyrics and a tune can have such an effect is testimony to Stan's artistry.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

charcbait said:


> Knowing me, you'd think I was pretty normal guy...and I am. But the Mary Ellen Carter makes me cry. Yeah, it's one of those few songs that gets me all choked up, whether I'm listening to it or playing it. That can be embarrassing. We've all had tough times in life, and to "rise again" takes a surge of emotional strength--I guess it's that wave of emotion, incited by the lyrics, that washes over me. That lyrics and a tune can have such an effect is testimony to Stan's artistry.


There's a clip from tue DVD (One Warm Line) that includes a testimonial from a seaman who claims that song saved his life during a wreck.
Yes, very inspiring stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This morning I went to a friends home studio and recorded the lead vocals for Barret's Privateers and Northwest Passage.

It went quite well. The mic was a beautiful Neumann condenser.

I have one more lead vocal to do (Great Big Sea's General Taylor) and then I'll start adding harmony vocals.

So far so good. I hope to be done by the end of the year.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

His brother, Garnet , toured with Stan, and is worth looking up!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, he's a very big part of the sound of Stan's band.

I think he's still performing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just finshed session #2 of my sea shanty recording project.

Today I pretty much finished Barret's Privateers and also laid down the lead vocal for Great Big Sea's General Taylor.

Listening to the basic tracks with absolutely zero processing or compression and I'm cautiously optmstic.

The Tascam
http://tascam.com/product/dp-24sd/

Lucky to have this beautiful mic to use.


----------

